# Company of Heroes 2



## Skud (May 4, 2012)

dead5 said:


> The sequel to the critically acclaimed Company of Heroes, being developed by Relic. This time you play as a commander defending  Mother Russia from Nazis in 1941, during humanity's darkest hour.
> 
> It was originally supposed to be published by THQ, but is now being by SEGA due to its bankruptcy and the sale of Relic.
> 
> ...




PC Gamer has posted about Company of Heroes 2, which will be coming in 2013. Some details:-


    It’s set on the Russian front. You control the Soviets in their fight to repel the invading Nazi force.


    Snow plays a major part on the battlefield, falling and melting dynamically, and slowing your soldiers and tanks based on its depth.


    The game runs on the Essence 3 engine, the latest version of the graphics engine Relic have been updating and expanding upon for years.


    The cover system has been revamped, to function more realistically and allow soldiers to vault over obstacles.


    Line of sight plays a large tactical role, with the game’s fog of war based on what your soldier’s can actually see. Relic call this system “True Sight”, and it causes areas of the map to be grayed out and enemies within turned invisible by buildings, items of cover, or dropped smoke grenades.


    The Normandy landing that opened Company of Heroes (and Saving Private Ryan, one of its key inspirations), was the 23rd biggest battle of World War 2. “13 of the 15 bloddiest battles” happened on the Eastern front, points out Company of Heroes lead designer, Quinn Duffy. The game should represent those battles and their vicious scale, as much as it does minute infantry tactics.


    Just like the original, the scenery is highly destructible, and you’ll be given control of plenty of tanks and other explosive equipment. That includes barn-burning flamethrowers.


    There will be multiplayer, but Relic aren’t ready yet to talk about it.


    The game is due out 2013.

The original CoH redefined the genre, hopefully this game be unique as well. 2013 is gonna be big. 

*Source*


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2012)

Have played previous games of this series. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## puneet sharma (May 5, 2012)

again world war 2 at least they must have moved on to cold war,but if they are going for world war 2 then i think content will be less,if and only if japan is not included.


----------



## Alok (May 5, 2012)

Coh was amazing, looking forward to this. hope some innovations will be there.


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2012)

WW2 scene in a RTS is awesome and specially in this game. You have to think before you click.


----------



## tripleclutch (Jun 18, 2012)

I hope they introduce melee in close ranges


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ Very unlikely to be implemented as if you are using guns and missiles then why the heck would anyone go for a meelee combat and that too in a RTS.


----------



## Alok (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't like a punch in place of a bullet.


----------



## tripleclutch (Jun 19, 2012)

So it'll be like two soldiers pointing guns at each other even when their gun barrels touch each other's noses


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2012)

tripleclutch said:


> So it'll be like two soldiers pointing guns at each other even when their gun barrels touch each other's noses



Rarely happens but yes.


----------



## tripleclutch (Jun 21, 2012)

That was one of the causes for COH not being a perfect RTS in the eyes of critics


----------



## Alok (Jun 21, 2012)

tripleclutch said:


> That was one of the causes for COH not being a perfect RTS in the eyes of critics



don't speak ever . It was a perfect rts in the eyes of every critic. About whom you talking ? Gamespot , Metacritics , IGN , 1up everywhere its 90+/100   .

And my rating is also 9 to 9.5 out of 10


----------



## tripleclutch (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey, I am a super duper fan of this masterpiece game to. My chest fills with pride when I see that 10/10 rating achieved by this game, and am prouud to possess the complete COH collection. But those few pesky critics still found out some cons and i'm talking about that. It stings me like thorns on a million dollar luxury bed!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 29, 2012)

Check out the trailer.


[youtube]geHGtYLLkq4[/youtube]


----------



## tripleclutch (Jun 30, 2012)

Already done


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 4, 2013)

The sequel to the critically acclaimed Company of Heroes, being developed by Relic. This time you play as a commander defending  Mother Russia from Nazis in 1941, during humanity's darkest hour.

It was originally supposed to be published by THQ, but is now being by SEGA due to its bankruptcy and the sale of Relic.

Release Date: June 25, 2013.

Box art:

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/43/CoH2_initial_box_art_%28re-sized%29.jpeg

Gameplay Trailer:



Current status: Closed Beta.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 4, 2013)

Currently downloading the beta.. got that yesterday . Will decide after playing whether to buy or not


----------



## theserpent (Apr 4, 2013)

^^ Pass me beta key

^^ Pass me beta key


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 4, 2013)

6.1 gb and the beta is valid till last april, you want? I have only one spare key.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 4, 2013)

Ya i do is it EA or STEAM?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 4, 2013)

Steam..
Will send once i rch home. 30 mint
.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2013)

A thread for this game already exists. Please ask a mod to merge both.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2013)

If anybody have one spare key , i m really interested to try beta /


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 4, 2013)

gameranand said:


> A thread for this game already exists. Please ask a mod to merge both.



It was dead so i didn't feel like necrobumping.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Ya i do is it EA or STEAM?



YGPM



iittopper said:


> If anybody have one spare key , i m really interested to try beta /



Stay tuned.. they just started giving away beta keys. If I got I will inform.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> YGPM
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned.. they just started giving away beta keys. If I got I will inform.



thanks


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 7, 2013)

Now that the closed beta has been out for a few days, anybody care to tell us how the game is?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 7, 2013)

There is another gieaway for COH2 , but our country is not listed in the list. Use any VPN software to get the key.

Company of Heroes 2 - Beta Keys - Curse

As it is in closed beta, we can only play online match. After going throgh the tutorials and 2 online match i get to know about small features of the game , those I am listing below.

Only one map is available in closed beta, its a snow map. They made it amazing. Soldiers suffers due to extreme temperature, if you dont care about the temp, your soldier will die due to cold. Soldiers/vehicle movement will be slowed upon walking on snow. 
Be caredull while walking through icepath, enemy can break the ice and your vehicle will sink into water.

And of my surprise suddenly a blizzard came . Hell they added a lot of small small features. Rest i will update later..


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Apr 7, 2013)

Waiting for this one as well..Its one of the underated games..


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 7, 2013)

Steam CoH 2 preorder bonuses have been downgraded. All tiers removed(Hats,  DoW2, Commissioners Chest). We get the theatre of war minipack, two skins and two multiplayer commanders instead. 

It's not worth it anymore, more so considering Indian retail pricing.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 11, 2013)

Music is being done by Cris Velasco who isn't really known for any stellar soundtracks.

Company of Heroes 2's Score Will be Composed by Cris Velasco | Unigamesity


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 16, 2013)

Another Beta key giveaway.. Rush before all are gone.

*www.facebook.com/companyofheroes/app_351292091639277


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Another Beta key giveaway.. Rush before all are gone.
> 
> *www.facebook.com/companyofheroes/app_351292091639277



Can you try and get one for me? I have no FB account.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 16, 2013)

nevermind /


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 16, 2013)

Edit it out of your post. I don't want someone else to nab it while steam updates.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 16, 2013)

Dont worry , beta is now available to all


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 16, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Can you try and get one for me? I have no FB account.



In office right now and FB is blocked.

Edit:- Seems you got a key.. Activate it as soon as possible. What happened earlier was I took an extra key and gave it to theserpant, but while he tries to activate the key it was saying key used. And it happens to many users.
Dont know how they giveaway beta keys.. Seems like one key is given to multiple users.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 16, 2013)

@iitttopper thx. Will post impressions after my new bandwidth cycle starts.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 16, 2013)

^ AFAIK its valid till last April..  If your bandwidth cycle starts in mid of month then its ok. Else you will miss it.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 16, 2013)

now when i tried to use the link, it says the page is not available.


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Apr 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Another Beta key giveaway.. Rush before all are gone.
> 
> *www.facebook.com/companyofheroes/app_351292091639277



Thanks got my key downloading now...


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 16, 2013)

anyone wants to play in multiplayer with me,

then please add me & ping me 

steam id : chery012

I am available after 8 pm in week days.

about the game : that snow storm thing is very irritating


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> ^ AFAIK its valid till last April..  If your bandwidth cycle starts in mid of month then its ok. Else you will miss it.



Cycle starts tomorrow


----------



## bippukt (Apr 17, 2013)

It is good to know that the effects of severe winter in USSR, one of the prime reasons why Hitler's army suffered a massive defeat on the Eastern front, has been modelled. I don't know if I will get the game or not - the original one was pretty fast paced for me, and this one is not likely to be different.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2013)

And Original was kinda difficult too. I mean I played it just after CnC TW and I got pawned by the units in my first playthrough on Hard Difficulty so I had to lower the difficulty for a better gameplay.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been playing it and it doesn't look like the Intensity and difficulty has been scaled down. Most matches i get are usually "Company of Heroes 2: Teleporting Heroes". When i did get a good match, it was a lot of fun.

I personally hate the system to get unlocks like better troops and faster build times. In the end it boils down to "You need to win to be able to win". 

If you've played the original and seen trailers for this one you get a pretty accurate idea of what to expect.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I've been playing it and it doesn't look like the Intensity and difficulty has been scaled down. Most matches i get are usually "Company of Heroes 2: Teleporting Heroes". When i did get a good match, it was a lot of fun.
> 
> I personally hate the system to get unlocks like better troops and faster build times. In the end it boils down to *"You need to win to be able to win"*.
> 
> If you've played the original and seen trailers for this one you get a pretty accurate idea of what to expect.



Thats what RTS is about.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Thats what RTS is about.



The unlock system disrupts the balance of the game because new players lose not because of worse tactics, but because they don't have the same level of equipment etc. and there is no way to get more experience quickly enough without winning and without more experience you can't win, locking it into a vicious cycle. And unlike S2, there is no way this is fixed. When you unlocked better units in that, it would cost more yet you would get the same amount of Koku. OTOH, Your units don't become cheaper because they take much longer to spawn and are less powerful in this game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2013)

dead5 said:


> The unlock system disrupts the balance of the game because new players lose not because of worse tactics, but because they don't have the same level of equipment etc. and there is no way to get more experience quickly enough without winning and without more experience you can't win, locking it into a vicious cycle. And unlike S2, there is no way this is fixed. When you unlocked better units in that, it would cost more yet you would get the same amount of Koku. OTOH, Your units don't become cheaper because they take much longer to spawn and are less powerful in this game.



Actually I was referring for SP only. I don't play MP much.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Actually I was referring for SP only. I don't play MP much.



I prefer SP myself, but the beta is MP only.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I prefer SP myself, but the beta is MP only.



Good for me, I don't play Beta of most of the game. I always find other games to keep me occupied.


----------



## bippukt (Apr 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> And Original was kinda difficult too. I mean I played it just after CnC TW and I got pawned by the units in my first playthrough on Hard Difficulty so I had to lower the difficulty for a better gameplay.



I agree. Some of the missions required retries, which is not so frequent with games these days. Although admittedly, RTS can afford that because it doesn't take too long to finish a game/battle.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2013)

bippukt said:


> I agree. Some of the missions required retries, which is not so frequent with games these days. Although admittedly, RTS can afford that because it doesn't take too long to finish a game/battle.



And the Audience is limited.


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 5, 2013)

The open beta is now live.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 5, 2013)

I downloaded the earlier COH 2 beta stress test , but fck, again it is showing to download 6 GB. I am out of this game


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 3, 2013)

Anyone started playing this game? Any review?


----------

